# Boogie Man



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok. It is not as funny as Peeing on the Tree thread but............

Houston is driving me crazy. He keeps going to the closet for the last two days and crying and acting goofy. I open the closet and he sniffs around and acts like his long lost friend is somewhere inside. It is almost like he is trying to get to the top of the closet. So, I held him up and he sniffed and sniffed and went nuts. Spooky.

Let me tell you if something jumps out of there, I am selling this house. LOL I am afraid of the Boogie Man and don't want him living here. LOL

But seriously, I have no clue what is is. I checked all the coats to make sure there was not treats in the pockets. Took everything off the floor and swept and he is still doing it. UGH.

The only sane possibilities are 1. it is close to the front porch of our house and the neighbor's run around cats left a scent outside where he can smell it. Or 2. Something got in our attic and he is tracking it to the closet. 

If he keeps it up, I am sending him to be a drug sniffing dog. Cause he obviously has a super sniffer. LOL

Did anyone ever have their Hav go into blood hound tracking mode like Houston?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Rita said:


> Ok. It is not as funny as Peeing on the Tree thread but............
> 
> Houston is driving me crazy. He keeps going to the closet for the last two days and crying and acting goofy. I open the closet and he sniffs around and acts like his long lost friend is somewhere inside. It is almost like he is trying to get to the top of the closet. So, I held him up and he sniffed and sniffed and went nuts. Spooky.
> 
> ...


Rita...

MAYBE he knows that is where Santa hides his presents!! ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> Rita...
> 
> MAYBE he knows that is where Santa hides his presents!! ound:


Hmm, I agree with Diane, he knows Santa's secret hiding place! lol

Seriously though, if he keeps it up, you might want to have an exterminator come and check things out.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Yuck. Now you guys really freaked me out.

I sprayed the carpet with Lysol Spray. That scent will destroy anything. I thought about a dead mouse too but my DH thinks I am nuts. I will see after a few days. If I smell something then there is a problem.

Can exterminators check the walls with out ripping them apart? 

Santa's hiding spot would be better. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe something got stuck on the bottom of your shoes?? My guys go crazy any time I put long pants on - why I have no idea. Or.. did one of you visit with another dog in the last week or so, maybe the smell is still on your clothes or shoes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Rita said:


> Ok. It is not as funny as Peeing on the Tree thread but............
> 
> Houston is driving me crazy. He keeps going to the closet for the last two days and crying and acting goofy. I open the closet and he sniffs around and acts like his long lost friend is somewhere inside. It is almost like he is trying to get to the top of the closet. So, I held him up and he sniffed and sniffed and went nuts. Spooky.
> 
> ...


Rita..

I have been pondering this for most of the day and think that by the way he's acting, that maybe a small mouse or something got into your closet.
Did you try taking everything out an then lettng him just go in an look until he's content?

My friend has had small birds and mice slip into the house ..one actually got into her bedroom behind a desk and her dog was going nuts sniffing and scratching at the desk..well when she pulled it out, she found a small bird,which was alive and she let it go..


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Mirabel doesnt do it but my nana has a wacked out cavalier king charles spaniel that does that. he barks at the ceiling when nothing is their and he sniffs around in closets and under stuff. china cabinet he allways sniffs under and there is never anything their.
he also has a n ocd of walking through pattern under table connecting legs all the time. We call him woozie because he is so weird.:suspicious:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita,

I think you probably have some kind of critter....some where in that closet!

Casper would wake us up at night barking when he heard the raccoons in the yard....I didn't hear a thing or see anything at the time. We would get up and go outside to check and there would be raccoons running around. These dogs have a real sense, smell, or hearing of critters.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Rita:

I'm guessing you may have a mouse. Does it happen in the evenings/night?
You can check your closet floor (especially inside shoes) for mouse droppings - I know it is gross...

Let us know when you solve the mystery!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

No reports of the boogie man this everning. Hopefully it was just something outside because the closet is by our front door.:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So glad it wasn't poltergeist or anything!! I'm with you though....I'd be outa there in a NY minute!!:jaw:


----------

